# Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht



## online (22. Februar 2012)

*Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Hallo ich habe mir letzte Woche einen neuen PC zusammen gestellt als ich ihn heute gestartet habe ging ich sofort ins Bios um nach den Temps zu schauen aber als ich eine Temperatur von 43°C gesehen habe war ich sehr enttäuscht!

Ist das normal den ich kenne viele die 30°€ bei einer Luftkühlung haben?

Infos:
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T
Kühlung: H100 (Lüfter sind oben drinne und ziehen bzw. blasen die Luft raus, Radi hängt gleich darunter im Gehäuse so wie auf diesen Bildern http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8c/8cd3808c_vbattach222850.jpeg, http://i.neoseeker.com/neo_image/191386/article/Corsair_Hydro_H100/H100%2018.jpg)
Prozessor: Intel i7 3820 2011 Sockel

Mfg


----------



## rabensang (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Das Problem ist die Lüfterorientierung: Um die volle Performance der H100 auszuschöpfen, muss der Radiator mit Frischluft versorgt werden. Sprich, du musst die Lüfter drehen.


----------



## TankCommander (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Was sagt den Core Temp oder HWINFO zu deinem Temps?


----------



## Uter (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## online (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

OK aber wenn ich die Lüfter drehe bläst es die Luft ja von oben rein wo die warme Luft ja eigentlich raus macht.

Bin eben noch am Windows installieren daher kann ich es mit anderen Programmen nicht testen.

Und der Thread bringt mich momentan auf die schnelle nicht weiter


----------



## Darkviper (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

die lüfter müssen die luft durch den radiator blasen nicht ansaugen ...... ist ja kein wunder das deine temps so hoch sind


----------



## online (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Ok werde das jetzt mal umbauen hab bis jetzt noch nie eine gehabt!


----------



## Schiassomat (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Aber das drehen der Lüfter kann doch nicht einen unterschied von 10°C oder so ausmachen.

Da die Temps die du im BIOS siest ja Idle Temps sind würde ich entweder von einem Auslesefehler oder von einem nicht richtig aufliegendem CPU Kühler tipen.

Hast du WLP verwendet oder hast du das Zeugs verwendet was von Haus aus am CPU Kühler aufgetragen ist?


----------



## Malkolm (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Auf Tempsensoren würde ich nichts geben, idle schon garnicht.


----------



## online (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Also ich hab die WP von Corsair genommen und der Kühler sitzt auch richtig und ist auch fest gebrummt


----------



## Schiassomat (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Hmmmm, normal sind die Temps aber nicht.

Versuch mal wie schon gesagt die Lüfter zu drehen, glaube aber nicht das es so viel bringt.

Möglicherweise Pumpe defekt?
Wird der Radi warm?


----------



## -Loki- (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*



Darkviper schrieb:


> die lüfter müssen die luft durch den radiator blasen nicht ansaugen ...... ist ja kein wunder das deine temps so hoch sind


 Seit wann müssen Lüfter zwingend blasen?
Saugen geht auch, ist in bestimten Fällen sogar besser da Totzonen durch die Naben nicht so ins gewicht fallen. bei 120ern ist es aber in der Regel egal blasend oder saugend.
Kommt immer auf den Lüfter an. Bei mir macht es auf den 360er Radi keinen messbaren Unterschied.


----------



## TankCommander (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Ich würde mich hier auf Werte von CoreTemp und HWInfo verlassen. Kannst ja beide Programme nutzen und vergleichen, sollten aber fast identisch sein die Werte. Meine Temps sind im Bios auf viel höher als wie Core Temp und HWInfo ausgibt. Des wegen nutze ich dazu mehrere Programme.


----------



## online (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

So bevor ich das ganze umbauen wollte hab ich jetzt mal die Temps mit einem Programm gemessen statt mit dem BIOS und jetzt werden mir Temps Kern 1: 25°C   Kern 2: 28°C   Kern 3: 31°C und Kern 4: 34°C angezeigt das klingt schon etwas besser oder ? Und ist es normal das die Kerne verschieden hohe Temps haben.


----------



## ACDSee (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Das Kerne unterschiedliche Temps haben ist normal. 6° Unterschied ist aber schon viel. ca. 1-3° wäre normal. Teste einfach mal unter Last. Diese Temps sind aussagefähiger.
Was ich probieren würde ist eine Sandwich-Variante, also 4 Lüfter an der H100, so hast du maximalen Durchzug. Ob von unten nach oben oder andersrum musst du dir austesten.


----------



## JackOnell (22. Februar 2012)

Drehe mal die lüfter an der corsair bzw schau mal in mein profil dort sind Bilder.
Schlechte lüfter montage kann sich sehr negativ auswirken.
Bei fragen einfach im sammelthread stellen


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Der Kühler ist wohl an einer Ecke fester, als an einer anderen 
Aber dreh die Lüfter mal, Schwankungen zwischen den Kernen sind normal (mMn aber nicht so große)


----------



## online (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Ich kann ja nochmal versuche den fester zu machen!


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Das ist nur meine Meinung, evtl. noch andere abwarten. Aber 9° deuten schon darauf hin


----------



## TankCommander (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Der vierte Kern wird laufende Programme bearbeiten etc. dann taktet er hoch und die anderen nicht. 

Schlimmer ist es wenn du 9 C° unterschied unter Last hast. 
Wie sehen die Temps unter Last aus? 

Eine ungleichmäßige Verteilung der Wlp kann auch dazu führen....


----------



## Uter (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 kühlt Intel 3820 schlecht*

Der genannte Link war dazu gedacht, dass du deine Fragen dort stellst (wie es dort auch beschrieben steht). 

- CLOSED - ​


----------

